# Sponge/foam prefilter for ac110



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Where in Vancouver (preferably close to Richmond) can I get a sponge/foam like what is shown used as a pre filter for the AC110, please?
Or anything else you will suggest?
Thank you.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Petsmart has them


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Get an Aquaclear sponge. Cut an X in one end, going about 2/3 of the way down. Then jam the intake tube into the X as far as it will go. It isnt pretty, but it works.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I do what TomC does for my AC filters.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Dino. I got some but they were a bit small and the sponge was a bit thin. I am talking about the round black one from Fluval. They work for the smaller Ac but the 110 has a thicker intake. Or are you talking about something else?
Tom amd Steve, thanks for the suggestion. Do you freeze the sponge before you cut it?
Is there a place locally that sell big sheets/blocks of the sponge like that used by AC?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

No need to freeze it. A paring knife works well. I once got some Poret foam (Google it) from April that was good, but it is difficult to find. If anyone ever wants to do a group buy I might go in for a partial sheet.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

When I use to grow discus, I used the blue round Fluval Internal filter sponges - fits over an AC110 intake tube perfectly. They're bright blue just like in the video with a hollow core. Bought mine from King Ed's and J&L Aquatics.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ask pat (Mykiss). He may have 16mm diameter


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like she is using poret foam. I have a few extra piece laying around .If you are ever in my neck of the woods you are welcome to have for free it just need a good wash. I only use poret foam in my fish tanks.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Fluval edge ones. 2.99 at petsmart


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks shift. I have those but they are a bit too small for the AC110. They will fit but not all the way. I need to wash these sponges very often and I find them to be a bit thin. I am hoping to get something harder and thicker, much like the sponge used in the AC filters.
I use them on my XP3 and they fit perfectly though.
Thanks Dave, I will keep this in mind. What size of perot foam do you recommend for a prefilter?
Thanks Jiang, I will ask him. I have some from Pat before but may be mine was the smaller one. Thank you.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I got theses from eBay. They would work


----------

